# TJX hacker breaks ranks with guilty plea



## sjb007 (Dec 10, 2007)

One of the 11 alleged cybercrooks charged with the infamous TJX hack has admitted his involvement in the attack.

Damon Patrick Toey, 23 and from Miami, pleaded guilty to credit card fraud, aggravated identity theft and several other offences, the Boston Globe reports. Toey was released on bail following his plea, though he was restricted by electronic monitoring and barred from using computers. He has agreed to testify against other alleged members of the TJX hacking ring at an upcoming trial, AP adds.

Toey allegedly provided a supporting role in what's considered to be the world's biggest ever security breach, hacking into the wireless systems of stores in the Miami area as part of a much larger breach that exposed the details of an estimated 45.7 million credit and debit cards at TJX alone last year. The alleged ringleader of the gang - Albert Gonzalez - pleaded not guilty at a later hearing.

Full article here - http://www.theregister.co.uk/2008/09/15/tjx_hacker_guilty_plea/


----------

